# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Двиджа Говинда д "Веды и современная наука: от Большого взрыва до чёрных дыр" (видео)

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

https://youtu.be/X4r4ntf0dNc

----------

